
Useful hiring resource: Recent alumni lists from 50 companies - phoebexy
https://hellopareto.com/blog/recent-alumni-lists
======
phoebexy
I hope everyone’s taking care and staying safe! Wanted to share a hiring
resource our team built, in case it helps with recruitment/team building.
Here’s a list of 3,000+ recent alumni from 50+ companies affected by COVID
layoffs. (p.s. Rona from team Pareto built this in 2 hours. Let us know if you
want help searching or reaching out to talent)

